# New for 2011!



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

I have been hearing some rumors of new products debuting at SEMA this week. I'll be at SEMA on Friday, but I was wondering if anyone had some inside scoop of what to look for (air suspension wise) when I get there.

A couple things I wanna checkout.
* Airlift's booth
* Iphone App airride controller

Anything else you guys what me to snap more pictures of while I am up there?

Thanks!
Bernie


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Be sure to check out the AccuAir booth too, they're unveiling a pretty cool product as well.


----------



## wrdvento (Dec 30, 1999)

Is the Iphone app from Accuair?


----------



## B.I.H.GTI (Jan 18, 2009)

They need make that a android app:thumbup: Iphone:thumbdown: but overall very cool idea. No the Iphone app is not a accuair product.


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

a simple bluetooth attachment from Accuair instead of remote key-fob would be nice.
Than we could control it via any bluetooth device.
I prefer Android though


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

airlift is making a app for phone I belive it will work for multiple smart phones.... evben though the iphone is way better  :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

doubt the iphone is better. my evo kills my buddys iphone 4. Check out the injen booth, Rotiforms black audi is there. check out the hardline setup we did for him. :thumbup:


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

I work at best buy. I work with each phone all day. I've compared all the processors and there speeds, RAM, operating system weight, ect..... Iphone owns 


On the Air side of things... Jesse tells me big things to come with there new management line up. (I heard more than that, just dont want to spoil things)


----------



## B.I.H.GTI (Jan 18, 2009)

Hopefully whatever airlift has instore is just a add on so that if we have their stuff now we dont have rebuild everything.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

True that! I've had my managment for over 6 months and have only set it up. If they do release some new digital stuff, it will be a good time to swap out my ecu for one with a 150lb limit instead of 175 as long as it works with the old controller...


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

i hope airlift does something with the iphone or some sort of key fob.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

some type of wireless controller would be amazing. Like a switchspeed/elevel controller, but without the wire connected to it.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Anyone looking to use iPhone, Droid, or Blackberry for control of their air could always use Drone by Compustar tied with a Compustar alarm or remote start that gives you two auxiliary outputs controllable from your phone.


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

GnarPassatWagon said:


> I work at best buy. I work with each phone all day. I've compared all the processors and there speeds, RAM, operating system weight, ect..... Iphone owns
> 
> 
> On the Air side of things... Jesse tells me big things to come with there new management line up. (I heard more than that, just dont want to spoil things)


Your testing at Bestbuy is garbage then  I work at EMC in the IT and Risk management and we got the phones well before they were released and had to test them for security flaws, needless to say we found 57 security threats in the Iphone 4 and Evo and Droid X were not nearly as at risk as the iPhone 4 haha.

Needless to say, a SMARTPHONE app to control air ride would be sick... Once I switch from analog to digital that is ^_^:wave:


----------



## Bora*B*tch (Apr 14, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

GnarPassatWagon said:


> \
> On the Air side of things... Jesse tells me big things to come with there new management line up. (I heard more than that, just dont want to spoil things)


Yeah Im looking forward to this. I got a little sneak peak.


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

so where's all the Sema highlights from the air companies????


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Click images above for more info and more pictures.


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

dub-Nation said:


> Click images above for more info and more pictures.



whats the powerpack about?


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

took me a second to realize what that first pic was... Spent like 5 mins trying to figure out what those two pillars of what look to be double bellow bags could be..they are legs, duh


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

VWRedcoat said:


> whats the powerpack about?


From what I was told, Air Lift's Power Pack is a quieter and faster compressor compared to the 380s.
It's obviously covered with some sort of heat shield, but underneath is German made air compressor this flows more air and a lot quieter. 

Hit up [email protected], I think he has them on his MK5 Jetta. :thumbup:


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

AccuAir's new EXO Mounting system.... I think the highlights of this system is how they've isolated the compressors on a rubber mount to quiet the compressors and that it's modular...




























For the rest of my SEMA Coverage (~ 1000 pictures) "like" AutoSceneOnline On Facebook and check the Flickr link!


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

Also think its important to note that the Air Lift controller pictured is a prototype and will look more "finished" by time its out... I'm excited!


----------

